# New guy in town!



## thebigmfer (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello, everyone. My name is Mike Foltz. I am a good friend of rudde dogg. And I just moved to Myrtle Beach from New Jersey. He told me to get in contact with this site when things get settled. And it looks like you are all pretty cool with helping me find out some info on the fishing and crabbing in the area!! Well, here is my first question. I have family coming to visit in mid March, and it is my nephew and my older brother. And, they reallly like to fish and crab. Where would be the best place for me to bring them? Any kind of help would be GREATLY appreciated. 


Thanks to all 

and I hope to hear from some of you and become friends, God knows that I could use some right now. just a little homesick thats all!! hahahaha

thanks 

Foltzy (mike)


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

welcome mike. friend of rudde friend of mine. mid march things are just getting started crabbin requires some good hot weather((summertime)) for the best results unless your droppin traps in the deep river channels. whiting and some smaller sharks and rays should be common bout then along the ga sc coast. if you make it down to ga let me no be happy to put you on something.


----------



## thebigmfer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks, I really appreciate it!! And If I can get down there, I will let you know, that would be great!!

Thanks again

Foltzy (mike)


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

i gotta get rudde to send me a few of those shark rigs of his


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Hey Mike,

Welcome to Pier & Surf. RuddeDogg told us you would be joining up. My wife and I usually come down to Myrtle Beach for a couple of weeks in June, and we're hoping to maybe get hooked up with some folks from the board if it works out! If we do, you definitely have an invite, brother. As clinder said, a friend of RuddeDogg is a friend of ours!

Tight Lines!

AJ


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Ditto what the other guys have said, If your half as grounded as Dogg, you'll be a great asset to the site.

Welcome, and hope to run into ya sometime on the beach.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks for welcoming him guys. Like I said he's a great guy, kinda like me......lol. 

And clinder, anytime ya want em let me know same for anyone else.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

bigmfer, you are about to get mail.


----------



## theprynce (Jun 30, 2008)

Welcome to the site!

I made a Google Map last year for a former co-worker with some crabbing areas. I'll PM that to ya in a day or two when I find it again.

One tip is to get a local ID ASAP! Some of the piers give you a good deal on fishing with one. I know Springmaid doesn't, but Pier 14 (behind the Yachtsman at 14th Ave N) charges only $3. 2nd Ave Pier is $5 for locals compared to $7.50 or $8. I've heard mixed stories on the Garden City Pier and just flat out don't know about the Cherry Grove Pier or the Apache.

At any rate, let us know if you need anything! Hopefully it'll be picking up in a month or two.

-=The Prynce:fishing:


----------



## Bradley (May 10, 2002)

Welcome. Hope you've found the hospitality OK down here.


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

Congrats on your move. its always a little difficult to relocate but i think you will like it once you get settled in. especially if you love saltwater fishing your in a great spot. Hog Inlet up at Cherry Grove used to be pretty good fishing. apparently alot of good pompano fishing around Garden City according to Britt, but i think she keeps showing us the same fish over and over
Im sure the locals on this forum will be glad to put you on some good areas, especially in a few weeks when the temp. warms the water a little.
good luck and good fishing and send in alot of reports.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

welcome, just a couple of months away from spring where fishing picks up.


----------



## caawool (Feb 16, 2009)

*Hey All !!*

Hey Bro, found the site. Seems like your already on your way meeting new friends. These people seem cool. I hear the area is very friendly. Thanks to all who have replied to my brothers requests, hope to see some of you maybe when we come visit in March. Welcome to add me to friends list. Just one question; Do you's call Striper "striper or rockfish" down there?
Carl Foltz


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Carl, 
welcome to the family. Guys I can vouch for Carl as well. He's a good guy.


----------



## Bradley (May 10, 2002)

Welcome Carl. Down here we usually refer to them as striper. But both terms are recognized by the avid fishermen.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Hey Carl,

Welcome to P&S!

I've always heard them called "stripers" in South Carolina. But then again, I've always heard red drum called "reds," "puppy drum," or "redfish" down there - I've always called them "pups" myself. What some folks call "sea mullet" other places, I've always heard called "whiting." I guess a lot of that's regional. I don't think folks catch near as many stripers down in SC as they do up your way, though.

Hey RuddeDogg, sand flea ought to pay you a recruiting bonus!!!!  It's great to have some fine new folks on here!!!!


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and to myrtle beach!


----------



## Jawbonez (Nov 5, 2008)

As I was telling RuddeDogg any time you want to wet a line let me know. I live in MB and moved here 2 years ago from up north. Man do I miss the ling and stripers. lol. The fishing here is great if you know where to go. I was telling rudde I also have 2 sons that love to fish so if your kids enjoy fishing we could bring them too. Anytime for fishing is good with me( What else is a 36yo retired guy to do) Just shoot me a pm when your ready to cast some lines.


----------



## macadoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello Newbies... Welcome to the site. Mark the weekend of 6/12... Three day king tourney on the Piers in MB. Fri - Sun. We fish Apache Pier from May to Oct on the weekends and 3 weeks in the summer. We enjoy having some new frends on the end of the Pier. There are some regulars on the Pier who will stear you in the right direction. they are Ray and Herb. Bill in the Baithouse will also help you out. Here is the website http://www.apachefamilycampground.com/

Here is the Water info website http://www.ysieconet.com/public/WebUI/Default.aspx?hidCustomerID=131

Macadoo


----------



## thebigmfer (Feb 15, 2009)

*Thank you all sooo much!!!*

Hey everyone, thanks for all of the responds. and I really hope to get in touch with you guys. I am ready when you are anytime that anyone wants to get the lines wet. Just let me know when you are ready also!! I have not found work here yet and I think that I can get out. So just let me know. And I'm there. 

Take care and hope to hear from you again

Foltzy (mike Foltz)


----------



## Bubbasales (Aug 4, 2008)

*Welcome Mike*



thebigmfer said:


> Hello, everyone. My name is Mike Foltz. I am a good friend of rudde dogg. And I just moved to Myrtle Beach from New Jersey. He told me to get in contact with this site when things get settled. And it looks like you are all pretty cool with helping me find out some info on the fishing and crabbing in the area!! Well, here is my first question. I have family coming to visit in mid March, and it is my nephew and my older brother. And, they reallly like to fish and crab. Where would be the best place for me to bring them? Any kind of help would be GREATLY appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks to all
> ...



Welcome Mike,

Hope you've found some people to help you. I am a gulf coast boy so all this colored water is new to me but I understand it is still 2-3 weeks early. But, hey. who cares if you catch something. Sitting in a chair, hearing the waves, smelling the salt air. Can't ask for a whole lot more. If you're looking for a church, great one is Beach Church and another one I can/t think of a name but just prais eand worship. Bands with drums, guitars, horns, etc. Also both have a CR (Celebrate Recovery program) for people with hurts, hangups and habits. Know any body who doesn't have any. I'm thre for anger and porn, wife goes too for her reasons. The great thing about it, you can really be yourself. You will be surprised at the people who have really been on hard times for many reasons. would be glad to meet with you and go. I am not a salesman. Just a fellow fisherman who has a history that reasr it's ugly head at times. I think the one at Beach Church is Monday and the other church is Friday, it is come as yoy are, fee meal, couple bucks if you have it, if not no big deal. I'm just trying to get started here too. Not any friends..have daughter ans son-inlaw but son in law not much for fishing, Got 30 year old Virginia rank 11 in state 219 weight class wrestler who also has anger problems and others. It's not cool for us to go to same meeting. He doesnt feel free and I understand. I don't have a boat now, prefer surf fishing and would love to learn pier fishing with anyone who didn't laugh themselves silliy at me. Like I say, justa red neck , old bike rider , tatooed love of the out of doors. Sold bike for house and boy do I miss her. But anyway, holler if need help. usuallu work mon-fri9-5:30 in Surfside would meet for a brewski or ice tea either one and discuss plan of attack with pier people. 2 heads better than one. My former Marine son s goming down this next weekend to show off his honey. House rule ...separate beds..she's my responsibility when she's in my home. well did'nt mean to bore you. Just an introductory of myself and open invitation. late tater

bubbasales


----------

